# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصَّالِحَاتُ

## أم سالمَ

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا* *
*
*
*
*عَنْ ‏أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ‏عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا ‏قَالَتْ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏إِذَا رَأَى مَا يُحِبُّ قَالَ: "‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصَّالِحَاتُ"، وَإِذَا رَأَى مَا يَكْرَهُ قَالَ: "الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ".* *أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 422 ) و ابن السني ( رقم 372 ) و الحاكم ( 1 / 499 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" ( 1 / 472 ).** قال الوالد العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله في "تفسير جزء عَم": وهذا هو الذي ينبغي للإنسان أن يقول عند المكروه «الحمد لله على كل حال» أما ما يقوله بعض الناس (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) فهذا خلاف ما جاءت به السنة، قل كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الحمد لله على كل حال» أما أن تقول: (الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) فكأنك الان تعلن أنك كاره ما قدر الله عليك، وهذا لا ينبغي، بل الواجب أن يصبر الإنسان على ما قدر الله عليه مما يسوؤه أو يُسره، لأن الذي قدره الله عز وجل هو ربك وأنت عبده، هو مالكك وأنت مملوك له، فإذا كان الله هو الذي قدر عليك ما تكره فلا تجزع، يجب عليك الصبر وألا تتسخط لا بقلبك ولا بلسانك ولا بجوارحك، اصبر وتحمل والأمر سيزول ودوام الحال من المحال. تجد الشرح كاملا هنا:*
*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/books/article_17869.shtml* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## LADY LOVE

شكررا الغالية على التنبية 
كنت دوم افكر في هالمقوله بس احس انه فيها شيء غلط !!!
يعني كيف نحمد الله ونقول الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه ؟؟؟ ماكانت ادش مخي هالمقوووله
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي انعمتها علينا واعظم نعمه هي نعمة الاسلام 
بارك الله فيج الله يجعله في موازين حسناتج

----------


## أم سالمَ

الله يجزيج كل خير ياربَ ، 
في أشياء كثيرة لازم نفهما قبل لا نقولها
عشان نقولها و نحن موقنين بان الله بيعطينا حسناتَ 
لان نحن فاهمين شو نقولَ ، 

الله يغفر لنا و يرحمنا برحمتهُ

----------


## حبيبة فلان

يزاج الله خير عالفاايده ^^

----------


## أم سالمَ

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا*

----------


## أم سالمَ

*‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصَّالِحَاتُ*

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يزاااج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب~

----------


## Ms Sony

الحمدلله على كل حـال

 :Smile: 

يزآج الله خير أختي أم سالم ،،

----------


## أم سالمَ

*اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِندَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ*

----------


## أم سالمَ

*‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصَّالِحَاتُ*

----------


## أم سالمَ

*‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصَّالِحَاتُ*

----------


## أم سالمَ

*كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏إِذَا رَأَى مَا يُحِبُّ قَالَ: "‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بِنِعْمَتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصَّالِحَاتُ"*

----------

